# The book was better then the movie...



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 9, 2010)

Isn't a movie and a novel two entirely different mediums! Why does everyone feel the need to compare the two all the time.

That's like saying Divine Comedy is better then Dante's Inferno (The Game), though that is a stretch on my part to use that comparison. it still states my point that reading a book is a completely different experience then watching a movie!


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 9, 2010)

What im saying is...

Its fine to compare two movies, as watching a movie is the same experience as well, watching a movie.

But isnt watching a movie *completely different* to reading a book?


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 9, 2010)

We don't complain when a book is "better" than a movie.  We complain when the movie remake is a complete abomination and does not deserve to be using the book's name.


----------



## Cermage (Feb 9, 2010)

when people compare books to movies, they compare the stories usually no other aspect. half the time the story is absolutely butchered in the movie adaptation. scenes entirely cut out, important points rushed,  scenes changed completely. its not like people say "man why did they chose [x] actor, i never thought that character resembled the actor at all" or "man that scene sucked balls! why did the camera pan in like that, completely ruined the film! never imagined the scene to be played out like that at all"


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 9, 2010)

I will first echo the comments of .Radiant and DeMoN.

On the face of it

films- I sit there and watch  books- I sit there and read
films- 3 hours is a long film, books- 3 hours is a short story at best.
films- pace and timing are watchword books- there are "mainstream" books but by and large they are not.
films- somewhat linear* books- I can reread paragraphs, pause and jump around as much as I like.

Some similarities beyond superficial and some fairly striking differences.

*I have an xbox with XBMC, on the remote the back button jumps back 10 odd seconds. My favourite feature.


I guess this is why I look to TV and games these days.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 9, 2010)

If a book is good compared to other books, but the movie of said book is bad compared to other movies, then the book was better than the movie. No apples vs. oranges here, just a comparison of the quality of two different products relative to other products in their own medium.

As for the "loved the book, hated the movie" thing, that's a comparison of one person's opinion of two different products, not the products themselves (some people are dumb enough to present it otherwise, but they can be safely ignored). No apples vs. oranges here either.


----------



## MadBob (Feb 21, 2010)

Story of my life (err that would be the book of the story of my life though as the movie would probably suck the big one)


----------

